# What Party do you support in USA?



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

Personally I'm pretty conservative, quite frankly Hillary getting accused of murder and stuff is really what solidified my stance. Trump is bad, yeah. But he's the better of two evils.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2018)

Neither. I personally think both parties need to disappear and the system needs reworked. Between the obviously flawed voting system (Popular Vote VS Electoral) and how everyone is seemingly out to get those of the opposite party. I don't like it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 13, 2018)

If I had to identify with a party, it would be the Libertarian Party, but I still think some of their ideas are a little crazy. For instance, privatized schools and views leaning towards complete anarcho-capitalism.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

I consider myself an independent, not willing to be associated with either party.  That being said, I tend to have somewhat liberal leanings.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 13, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Personally I'm pretty conservative, quite frankly Hillary getting accused of murder and stuff is really what solidified my stance. Trump is bad, yeah. But he's the better of two evils.


Oh good lord, hillary did not get accused of murder. That's the biggest pile of shit i've ever heard. Next thing you'll start ranting about pizzagate like a proper loon.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> Oh good lord, hillary did not get accused of murder. That's the biggest pile of shit i've ever heard. Next thing you'll start ranting about pizzagate like a proper loon.



Pizzagate killed my cat.. Oh.. wait, this is supposed to be serious..


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> Oh good lord, hillary did not get accused of murder. That's the biggest pile of shit i've ever heard. Next thing you'll start ranting about pizzagate like a proper loon.



PIZZAGATE IS SERIOUS BRO IT KILLED MY MOM MY DAD THE NEIGHBOR NEXT DOOR BRO DONT JOKE ABOUT THIS!!!

Lol, it was hilarious watching everyone freak out about it tho


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 13, 2018)

The Greens or the Libertarians, perhaps?  I personally don't like Hillary because of her stance on video game violence and government censorship.  It's just one of many positions that I feel are either (1) genuine social conservative beliefs I don't agree with and/or (2) pandering to social conservatives* which I view as wrong (and a major reason why Senator McCain lost the Presidential election).  People wanted a maverick in office and they got one, but they didn't get at all morally centered one.  Without that, only chasing money, all you are is a puppet of the winds.

* Just to be clear, I think pandering to social progressives is also wrong.  It's not the place of government to be trying to play God and shape the American people.  That's precisely the opposite role of government.  That government is so often lead by corrupt individuals where people literally question if they've murdered people only highlights the insanity of having government or government officials as role models.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)

I'd vote for the least stupid party ideology honestly.
I'm just happy I'm not living in the USA, where the most recent elections made people vote for bad or worse, and no one knew which was the worst of them 2.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 13, 2018)

This thread is NOT going to last very long. I can't count the amount of threads like this I've seen over the past 11 years. I'm blind



kuwanger said:


> The Greens or the Libertarians, perhaps?


What is really strange about that is that those are two completely different political idealogies. The US green party platform is more or less democratic socialism, where Libertarianism is pretty much on the other side of the spectrum.


To get to the OT, I had identified myself more or less as a socialist for the past 8 or so years, before that I identified with the libertarian party for a year or so in high school, and before that my views were pretty progressive. I recently took a few political tests (ie the ones that map you on the grid or whatever) and got a few that said anarchosocialism and  one that anarchocommunism and I'm looking into those theories. I'm a registered dem, but I strongly dislike most liberals (ie Hillary). I was registered green until 2016 so I could vote in the primaries.

The system, as said many times, is broken and really needs to be fixed


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 13, 2018)

MFDC12 said:


> This thread is NOT going to last very long. I can't count the amount of threads like this I've seen over the past 11 years


You realize this is a new section right?


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 13, 2018)

MFDC12 said:


> What is really strange about that is that those are two completely different political idealogies.



I know.  That's the thing, though.  I don't think anyone has all the answers and knows everything.  But at least so far, the Greens and Libertarians have been respectable debaters on issues.  Perhaps--probably--that'd change if they were to obtain actual power, but I think we'd be better to have those two groups actually discussing issues and potential solutions rather than "blues rule, greens drool" and "greens rock, blues suck".


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> You realize this is a new section right?


Fair enough, I did not! I guess I wasn't paying attention, hehe


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 13, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I consider myself an independent, not willing to be associated with either party.  That being said, I tend to have somewhat liberal leanings.


same here. although I do like guns, so I am an outlier in that regard.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 13, 2018)

Im a Democrat person who favors the policies of democrats. I don't love Democrat politicians, I just happen to agree with their ideas. I don't love Hillary, wouldve preferred other Democratic candidates but I don't think she's a murderer and I think the choice is clear when every single one of our allied countries preferred her.

As another sidenote, it's not like Republicans don't have their fair share of flawed characters either. Roy Moore literally raped teenage girls, and didn't face any consequence from his party.

As a third sidenote, I was super mad after the Presidential election, but I don't hate Trump supporters, I just disagree with them.


----------



## Viri (Jan 13, 2018)

Neither party, they're both two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> Neither party, they're both two sides of the same coin.


Actually the best way to put it...


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2018)

personally we need a post apocalyptic society hopefully then future generation (if anyone survives) will LEARN from our mistakes and end nuclearization dismantle our nukes and hopfully don't build skynet o.o in other words i support no government in the entire world a and NO I'm not on illegal drugs just crazy


----------



## gman666 (Jan 13, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Personally I'm pretty conservative. . .


Conservative is a political ideology not a political party... I see myself as someone who has conservative leanings but majority liberal ideologies... Partisanship make me sick to my stomach so neither


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 13, 2018)

Party politics are awful, people should vote based on their stances on issues and what candidate represents them the most. As pretentious as it sounds, I'm not of any party.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> personally we need a post apocalyptic society hopefully then future generation (if anyone survives) will LEARN from our mistakes and end nuclearization dismantle our nukes and hopfully don't build skynet o.o in other words i support no government in the entire world a and NO I'm not on illegal drugs just crazy



I think of Fallout when I read this.. and we all know how well that worked. .-.


----------



## Viri (Jan 13, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> As another sidenote, it's not like Republicans don't have their fair share of flawed characters either. Roy Moore literally raped teenage girls, and didn't face any consequence from his party.


Was there ever any proof of that? I never really followed the whole story, because, well, I don't live in Alabama, and don't care about their senator. Didn't he take a lie detector test, and pass it? I think a lot of the "metoo" stuff is bs, and just people trying to take down people with power that they dislike.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 13, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> personally we need a post apocalyptic society hopefully then future generation (if anyone survives) will LEARN from our mistakes and end nuclearization dismantle our nukes and hopfully don't build skynet o.o in other words i support no government in the entire world a and NO I'm not on illegal drugs just crazy










Run that by me one more time. You what now?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 13, 2018)

Just looking at my patterns, I _think _I tend to lean a little to the left overall, but I don't consider myself beholden to either party. I don't strictly consider myself a "middle-laner" either; I evaluate issues freshly on a per-case basis and come to whatever conclusion makes the most sense to me. It doesn't matter if an idea comes from the most radical of left or right, if I find the logic holds water, then that's what I'd support. I can't remember any time at all when I've actually supported a radical stance, mind you, but I just mean to say that it's not something I consider impossible on principle.

Though to be frank, I don't ever really see any candidates who I think are at all competent enough to be making intelligent decisions, so I guess I don't support either party. :\


----------



## Viri (Jan 13, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Party politics are awful, people should vote based on their stances on issues and what candidate represents them the most. As pretentious as it sounds, I'm not of any party.


This is why George Washington warned us about political parties.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> This is why George Washington warned us about political parties.


Give us back ol' woodmouth
i miss him already


----------



## Viri (Jan 13, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Give us back ol' woodmouth
> i miss him already


I don't think he'd be very "Presidential". I find it funny when the media freaks out about Trump not being "Presidential". The founding fathers would make Trump look tame in comparison. I bet George Washington would have cursed a few members of congress out, and challenged them to a duel. The founding fathers fucking hated each other, called each other all kinds of vile shit, but they were willing to work together to get shit done. I kinda wish our congress was the same way...


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> Was there ever any proof of that? I never really followed the whole story, because, well, I don't live in Alabama, and don't care about their senator. Didn't he take a lie detector test, and pass it? I think a lot of the "metoo" stuff is bs, and just people trying to take down people with power that they dislike.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Moore_sexual_misconduct_allegations

Just the testimony of the 8 women, and the fact that he said he knew some of them but then claimed he didn't a few days later (which means he's lying, he said two completely opposite things). Every prominent politician said he seemed guilty except for Trump.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 13, 2018)

Viri said:


> I don't think he'd be very "Presidential". I find it funny when the media freaks out about Trump not being "Presidential". The founding fathers would make Trump look tame in comparison. I bet George Washington would have cursed a few members of congress out, and challenged them to a duel. The founding fathers fucking hated each other, called each other all kinds of vile shit, but they were willing to work together to get shit done. I kinda wish our congress was the same way...


Dude remember when someone tried to assassinate Andrew Jackson and he beat them so fucking hard with his cane that Jackson's aides literally had to pull the president off of his assassin? That shit would never fly today.

Remember when (unconfirmed but given how people were back then I'd believe it) they had to remove Jackson's parrot from his funeral because it swore CONSTANTLY?

Founding fathers were cool as shit.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 13, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Dude remember when someone tried to assassinate Andrew Jackson and he beat them so fucking hard with his cane that Jackson's aides literally had to pull the president off of his assassin? That shit would never fly today.
> 
> Remember when (unconfirmed but given how people were back then I'd believe it) they had to remove Jackson's parrot from his funeral because it swore CONSTANTLY?
> 
> Founding fathers were cool as shit.


I love the story of the swearing parrot. Andrew Jackson isn't my cup of tea after kicking all the Indians out of their homes, but I would love to have heard his swearing parrot.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 13, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I love the story of the swearing parrot. Andrew Jackson isn't my cup of tea after kicking all the Indians out of their homes, but I would love to have heard his swearing parrot.


Yeah his racist shit is detestable but hot damn that assassin and the parrot story are amazing. We need another president like that. Just, y'know. Not racist.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm a registered Democrat, but I'll vote whoever supports my ideologies

That tends to be the Democrats, tho


----------



## 330 (Jan 13, 2018)

To me, both of the main parties are shameful. They both reflect half of what I want but there is no "center" party. Everyone wants to run their own stuff.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2018)

330 said:


> To me, both of the main parties are shameful. They both reflect half of what I want but there is no "center" party. Everyone wants to run their own stuff.


Honestly the Left of today is basically center for the rest of the world/the US pre-Reagan


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Honestly the Left of today is basically center for the rest of the world/the US pre-Reagan



I'd go far to say the Democrats are akin to the centre right in the rest of the world. The American political system doesn't have a mainstream 'left wing' party. To compare the Democrats to the Labour party would highlight the massive differences from what Americans regard as left and to actual leftism.

If I were American I would vote Democrat. I'm a brown guy with a Muslim background. What on earth would posses me to vote for a party who absolutely loathe me based on my demographics?


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 13, 2018)

I want to say moderate, but I lean towards conservatism.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2018)

emigre said:


> I'd go far to say the Democrats are akin to the centre right in the rest of the world. The American political system doesn't have a mainstream 'left wing' party. To compare the Democrats to the Labour party would highlight the massive differences from what Americans regard as left and to actual leftism.
> 
> If I were American I would vote Democrat. I'm a brown guy with a Muslim background. What on earth would posses me to vote for a party who absolutely loathe me based on my demographics?


Bernie was honestly the first ACTUAL left wing candidate in a while, but America has become so jaded that basically anything left of center is "communism"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 14, 2018)

From a Canadian perspective -  I think both parties needs to have like 95% of their members removed by any means in the US.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 14, 2018)

I consider myself to be an independent moderate. I do not associate myself with any political party. I am not left nor right as I am in the middle of the political spectrum. I go sway from side to side depending on the issue at hand.


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 14, 2018)

Mario Party


----------



## SG854 (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm neither. I go for what works best. The problem is some policies that work in some places wont work in others.
I go for whatever works best for a particular case, scenario or country. If Communism works really well for a country, then i'll support it. If it doesn't then I won't. If less communistic ideals works best then i'll support that. I'm for what ever works best. Different countries has different needs and policies.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Party politics are awful, people should vote based on their stances on issues and what candidate represents them the most. As pretentious as it sounds, I'm not of any party.


I thought that I was the only one who thought this... I guess I shouldn’t assume


----------



## urherenow (Jan 14, 2018)

The party with free booze, weed, and clothing optional.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 14, 2018)

I find it difficult to pick a political party to align with. I guess I feel like it’s childish to be “with these guys or those guys.” It’s a clique mentality, and I’m not one to be told how I should think or feel.


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jan 14, 2018)

Neither. I have felt that we've needed a 3rd party system instead of people throwing their votes away or voting for less of 2 greater evils. Republitards and Demonrats are both outdated party factions that do more harm than good.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 15, 2018)

Both suck in general.

Sometimes I agree with the left on X and sometimes the right on Y. Sometimes I disagree with both. There is my biggest issue. I never feel like I'm represented in any real way.

The problem is really the people who put up with it. They treat politics like it's sports agro with me or with them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 15, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Both suck in general.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with the left on X and sometimes the right on Y. Sometimes I disagree with both. There is my biggest issue. I never feel like I'm represented in any real way.
> 
> The problem is really the people who put up with it. They treat politics like it's sports agro with me or with them.


There are typically a lot of third party options. The problem is that they never end up getting any money for advertising


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> There are typically a lot of third party options. The problem is that they never end up getting any money for advertising



Hahaha you are right and I completely forgot about them. Yeah they only make up 3%-5% of people who vote for them. Guess I am apart of the problem in that case.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 15, 2018)

I very much support the Democratic Party. The Green Party's not so bad when you exclude the effect they've had on some elections.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 15, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Hahaha you are right and I completely forgot about them. Yeah they only make up 3%-5% of people who vote for them. Guess I am apart of the problem in that case.


That's part of it, but the bigger issue really is funding. I honestly would rather that we switch over to the European campaign model, where every candidate is automatically allotted a certain amount of money to use how they wish for the campaign (on top of fundraising efforts), but are barred from using personal funds


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 15, 2018)

I am a fiscal conservative, but not a social conservative. Life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness, to me, means we should be free to do as we wish up to the point where our actions interfere with someone else's life, liberty, and pursuit of happiness. That means MJ should be legal, and same sex marriage should never have been an issue in the first place. It also means, however, that affirmative action should be abolished, and that social welfare programs should be much more limited and dependent on working for the benefits. If you're receiving welfare you're taking from others, so put something in while you're at it. Also, since we are a taxed nation, I believe in preserving the integrity of our sovereignty and that means secure borders and merit-based immigration. I don't let my neighbors' dogs eat my dogs' food, so why should I be ok with the government doing that with my money?

As for the two major political parties, I have reached the conclusion that the only difference between a Democrat and a Republican is what they want the Government to _not_ let the other do.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 15, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Also, since we are a taxed nation, I believe in preserving the integrity of our sovereignty and that means secure borders and merit-based immigration. I don't let my neighbors' dogs eat my dogs' food, so why should I be ok with the government doing that with my money?



I mostly believe what you say, but I'd say the above is a contradiction to fiscal conservatism to a degree.  Yes, immigrants by their nature do take advantage of various services (roads, police, etc) that they don't necessarily pay for immediately or ever.  But over any reasonable period of time, they'll start paying taxes and then income taxes because people need to eat, have shelter, etc and they'll either (1) work for it or (2) import the money and spend it.  The simple truth is in the short term, the US and many other countries need more workers to fulfill the social security ratio hole.  In the long term (which legally needs changed now), social security needs to greatly reduced to accommodate a realistic ratio of workers to beneficiaries.

Beyond taxes, it's illogical to suggest that life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness are ideals that constrained to the borders of the USA.  If goods can be imported to the US towards those end*, it stands to reason services and people should be allowed to follow as well for the same ends*.  This is rather the cornerstone of capitalism and libertarianism:  goods and people are part of the economic engine and the free movement of both is the cornerstone of a free market.  It's little surprise then that, short of some exceptions**, immigration (even mass immigration) is beneficial to the host country because it causes a market correction that overall is beneficial to society.

Personally, though, it comes down to liberty to me.  No government owns me and shouldn't be allowed to forbid me from entering or leaving without specific reason:  criminal action even would be reason for detainment, not deportation and exile.  If I can't find a way to survive legally wherever I go, I'll just have to move again--possibly back to where I was from--regardless of whether I cross a border or not along the way.  Caging people in or out is its own sort of prison.  I know realistically there's a limit to this from a practical perspective and always some risk of fifth invasion or the like, so I can understand some need for a quota system or the like.  Clearly, though, the quota system we have now has little bearing on those concerns.

* Pursuit of happiness != property, but from a practical perspective in today's economy and considered the lack of frontier land to claim, people have to work in some fashion to live in a country for an extended period of time --barring some immense wealth.  So, one way or the other people will work and spend money and taxes will be collected.  One can argue the idea that taxes will go up to compensate for the time delay between immigrants using services vs paying for them or them being in low paying jobs not contributing as much, but that holds true for children as well, and we don't use that as an argument for government controlling family size.  Besides, government will, if it can get voters to flaccidly agree, find a way to justify its spending and taxes as it pleases.

** There's always exceptions, except for the rule of there's always exceptions.   Seriously, though, there have been studies that show the overall result that immigration economically benefits society.  It's just something that might take a generation or two to fully kick in.  Honestly, though, since I'm more concerned about the liberty issue than the economic one, it doesn't matter to me as much if we "suffer" the exception.  I don't have a notion of US society as a static thing that immigration may destroy.  I think that's just an illusion, like most things in life.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's part of it, but the bigger issue really is funding. I honestly would rather that we switch over to the European campaign model, where every candidate is automatically allotted a certain amount of money to use how they wish for the campaign (on top of fundraising efforts), but are barred from using personal funds


Dude that's an awesome idea, why are we not doing this? Fuckin hell.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 15, 2018)

mario party

nah but democratic


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 15, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Dude that's an awesome idea, why are we not doing this? Fuckin hell.


Good question. It probably has to do with the stigma that the people who would best lead the nation are the ones with the most money.

I believe Seattle actually experimented with campaign vouchers, which is a similar idea (all citizens get to choose where vouchers go to support their candidate of choice). The conservative party detested it, though, because it was somehow inhibiting corporations right to lobby iirc (which is bs)


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 15, 2018)

I support the Bachelor Party.



Otherwise, nobody.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Good question. It probably has to do with the stigma that the people who would best lead the nation are the ones with the most money.
> 
> I believe Seattle actually experimented with campaign vouchers, which is a similar idea (all citizens get to choose where vouchers go to support their candidate of choice). The conservative party detested it, though, because it was somehow inhibiting corporations right to lobby iirc (which is bs)


Interesting. I actually plan to move to Washington in the near future, hopefully they let this shit happen and tell the conservatives and the lobbyists to fuck off. Lobbying is already a big enough problem as it is and imo should just be entirely outlawed. Presentations, information, that's one thing. Lobbying is another.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 15, 2018)

Pizza Party


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 15, 2018)

I support the Mario Party





Jokes aside, I'm independent. No loyalties.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 15, 2018)

Any party that has beer, music and girls.


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 15, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> Oh good lord, hillary did not get accused of murder. That's the biggest pile of shit i've ever heard. Next thing you'll start ranting about pizzagate like a proper loon.


She literally stole from the Haitains after a natural disaster by benefiting from it
All those mysterious ‘suicides’ from people who had the dirty on the Clintons
Threatening Bill’s victims 
This among many more things also. She’s a crook and a scumbag


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 15, 2018)

I am for the Human Party!

But Hillary is a murderer and liar and a thief and cannot be trusted!   Her and the entire Obama Justice Dept will be in Prison by the end of this year...
I would never associate with anybody from the left,  The right has had enough of the anarchy, lies, racism, and terrorist sympathizers and are about to have a civil war and it wont look pretty for them I guarantee that!
We have been armed and practicing for decades.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 15, 2018)

Cylent1 said:


> I am for the Human Party!
> 
> But Hillary is a murderer and liar and a thief and cannot be trusted!   Her and the entire Obama Justice Dept will be in Prison by the end of this year...
> I would never associate with anybody from the left,  The right has had enough of the anarchy, lies, racism, and terrorist sympathizers and are about to have a civil war and it wont look pretty for them I guarantee that!
> We have been armed and practicing for decades.


Nothing says "my political views are sound" like repeating conspiracy theories and posting derogatory political cartoons


----------

